# Cwc 0552 New Glass / Crystal



## ptr10001 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am new to the forum and have a CWC watch which has a crack in the glass, it is a Quartz 87 issue model.

I was wondering if someone could help me by telling me if it is possible to get the glass replaced?

If it is possible where can I get this done please? (I am in UK), and does anyone know roughly how much this would cost please.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Try Steve at Ryte time he should be able to help, as for costs shouldn't be more than Â£15


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

From what I recall the glass will be a Low domed acrylic and something like 31.4mm diameter, but you'd have to check this.

Regs

Bry



PhilM said:


> Try Steve at Ryte time he should be able to help, as for costs shouldn't be more than Â£15


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

would silvermans

be able to help in any way as the cwc agent?


----------



## ptr10001 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help I have sent the watch to Ryte Time


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Good man Steve,

Will do a good job silvermans would charge you the earth.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

bry1975 said:


> Good man Steve,
> 
> Will do a good job silvermans would charge you the earth.


Probaly as much as a new watch IMO


----------

